# gold barbs compatible with guppys



## sam555 (Dec 22, 2010)

recently my tropical tank had a crash and i lost a few fish one of which was my platy that i brought up myself. i am soon going to get some new fish to replace the fish that died and today when we got some live rock for our marine tank i spotted some gold barbs that took my fancy but i need to know if they are compatible with the guppies that i have got as i may get some in a few weeks.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I personally wouldn't. Barbs can be very nippy, and with a guppies tail, you can bet there will be problems.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

I agree with funlad. Barbs are known as 'fin-nippers' and would surely have a little nip on the guppies tails. I did notice that the tank with the guppies in is only a 34 litre, this is very overstocked and you have far too many fish in there...the algae eater alone would need a bigger tank.


----------



## sam555 (Dec 22, 2010)

thanks for the advice but ive had lots of fish die and all my fish now are fine.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Just watch the nutrient levels and the fishes behavior. I'm expecting a crash sometime in the future. When they start reaching their full sizes, bad things will happen.


----------



## Piscis_Carus (Apr 27, 2011)

I have 4 Gold Barbs in with 3 Endler's and haven't had any problems. They're in a 20 gallon with other fish. So far no one's nipped anyone else.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Barbs of any kind do not need to be mixed with community fish. Barbs in general do well with other Barb species and other semi-aggressive fish.


----------

